# Alcohol in days preceding Barium X-Ray?



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm having an X-Ray on Wednesday when my intestine will be pumped up with barium.In the 3 days before,I must eat no fibre and only white toast,milk and white meat/fish before the medication that empties out the colon.It is DEADLY dull and I have real problems sticking to it especially as I have an eating disorder and food is my comfort.So,is it OK to take alcohol in moderation?(No fibre there ! )I think it's the only way I'll get thru' these days as my appetite for food is going haywire.Response ASAP PLEASE !


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Well,looks like I'm going into that examination alcohol and all.We'll see what happens!


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Ibsed, Good Luck for your test you are having. I don't believe the alcohol is a good idea though. I would imagine that alcohol is one that would belong in the trigger off catagory. Let us know how your tests go. Thinking of you.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks DonnaV !Actually,the alcohol made no difference to the test but it DID help me get through the days preceding it!So that was good!!My test was uncomfortable but OK as the results showed nothing "sinister".I didn't think it would so I hadn't been worried about that - it was just the process itself that was the problem .Having to restrict your diet is very difficult when you have an eating disorder.So is having to drink 3 litres of salty liquid in 3 hours when your body bloats up horribly and you just want to throw up.Thanks for posting.


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Ibsed, I know all about drinking that dreaded liquid before the test. I actually did throw up after I had to drink six litres of that stuff on an empty stomach before I had my colonoscopy and believe me that was a horrible test as they rushed me in so fast for it and never gave the sedative a chance to work, so for me the test was not uncomfortable it was scrushiating PAIN. I hope i never have to go through that ever again. Although I have heard of so many people who have had the colonoscopy done and not found it that painfull. Well, enough of my drama now, how are you feeling? How are u managing with your eating disorder? I have a major problem with what to eat too. Most of the time I wish I never had to eat at all. Please let me know how u are? Thinking of you!


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Hi Donna,Thanks for all that.Funnily enough,half my family come from S.Africa(of British not Afrikaner descent)and most of them still live there.I happened to hear yesterday about how eating disorders are becoming a big problem among young Zulu women because they are being influenced by western European magazines etc. and the images of women they portray.That makes me really very sad.Anyway,that's by the way.I don't know how you ever got told to drink SIX LITRES - is that normal procedure?No wonder you threw up.These kinds of pre-examination procedures strike me as extremely harsh on the body.They seem quite barbaric in a way.You'd think that by 2002 they'd have found a better way of doing these things,no?I have heard of other people who have had the same test as you and found it painful - one was not even given a sedative (!!!)As for your questions,well I'm managing so,so.My appetite is all out of sorts and sometimes I feel nauseous after eating.I also know I should avoid things like coffee and alcohol,because of acidity,but they are my comfort foods these days.My eating disorder is much less of a problem than it used to be but I still don't have a relaxed attitude to food and having bowel problems is not conducive to adopting a relaxed attitude anyway!Yes,like you,I often wish I just didn't have to eat at all - life would be so much simpler.I envy people whose only vice is smoking - all you need to give up is ONE thing ! Incidentally,as this board is really about tests,if you want to message me about anything else,you can always use the private message facility.Are you familiar with this?Thanks again for your kind messages - love the picture by the way !


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi there, how do you use the private message facility? I am fairly new on this board and sometimes not sure if I should be posting replies or not!


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Just look at the top line of people's messages(where it gives the dates and times).Click on the icon there that shows an envelope and two people shaking hands(I think - I can't see it now as I type this)


----------

